# Entry level mobos x the rest.



## mscp (Apr 29, 2021)

I use an entry-level motherboard (MSI Z390-a pro) for my i9 9900k. I don't overclock my cpu, but I do turn EIST off so I can have all cores operating at maximum level (roughly at 4.7Ghz). Would trading my board to a "better" one (Gigabyte Z390 Ultra) be beneficial to me in terms of overall system efficiency?

Thanks.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 29, 2021)

> in terms of overall system efficiency?


If you mean in terms of power usage then possibly very slightly, it would depend on the VRM and chipset.


----------



## mscp (Apr 29, 2021)

I mean in terms of performance and stability.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 29, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> I mean in terms of performance and stability.


not really - that would differ in just some really small percentage (1-5% max).


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 29, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> I mean in terms of performance and stability.


You will have double the amount of RAM (128GB) and that could improve your system stability if you are running projects close to 64GB. I think it's worth it and you won't have to think about it for a long time


----------



## mscp (Apr 29, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> You will have double the amount of RAM (128GB) and that could improve your system stability if you are running projects close to 64GB. I think it's worth it and you won't have to think about it for a long time


I’m running 128gbram at the moment as it is (with my current mobo).


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 29, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> I’m running 128gbram at the moment as it is (with my current mobo).


My mistake, I looked up the wrong MSI model! Since you don't do overclock and you are not having stability issues, I don't think it's worth upgrading, since the performance difference would be derisory if any.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 29, 2021)

I’ve never found a need to change out mobos unless your current one can’t support the CPU, RAM speed, amount of RAM, or number of PCI/SATA ports you’re wanting to use.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 30, 2021)

Check with https://www.hwinfo.com/download/ if you have thermal throttling
IF the CPU gets too hot, change the cooler and if the VRM, change the motherboard.
Better case airflow also helps.


----------



## mscp (Apr 30, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Check with https://www.hwinfo.com/download/ if you have thermal throttling
> IF the CPU gets too hot, change the cooler and if the VRM, change the motherboard.
> Better case airflow also helps.


There's nothing wrong with the machine. There's no thermal throttling happening even when it's stressed. I was just curious if swapping my cheap motherboard to something more expensive like Gigabyte's ultra series would result in performance gains/durability/... overall.


----------

